# Why is there no Generation P on here???



## General Lee

Ivi942 said:


> Generation P hell yeah! -stands in epic pose-
> Seriously, why isn't there one? D8 I'm just a year too late to be in generation Y and have nowhere to gooo ;_;


I am three years late.


----------



## hylogenesis

Karma Comedienne said:


> I've always thought today's generation should be called generation E as in e-mail, eBay, e-books...Maybe "Generation Beta" like "beta testers" for software, or "alpha" considering the information age has really only just started...Or if this one is "Z" then the next could be alpha, then beta, and so on, like when the hurricane name list runs out of A-Z names and goes into the Greek system (happened for the first time ever the year Katrina hit).
> 
> Maybe if the '70s folks were the "Me" generation then the Facebook crowd could be the "i" Generation, spelled with a lowercase letter, "iGeneration" like with iPod, iPad, iPhone...uh, iHop ;-) Generation "n" would work, too, like the '90s-era Pepsi slogan "Generation Next" but with _n_ being a mathematical placeholder for the unknown/limitless (the generation of the future).
> 
> Then again, there's always D-Generation X...but only if you're Triple H. *lol*


Most of this I didn't give much thought to...but the little math blurb caught my attention.


----------



## hauntology

wait.. what's generation P? Is it generation POTATO?


----------



## Peripheral

....as in count to potato?


----------



## INFJAnimal

walking tourist said:


> Now all generations have titles and are increasingly short lived. More like age cohorts than generations.
> I'd like to change my generational designation from "baby boomer" to "generation confused" (all are welcome to join generation confused, regardless of age. Hence we will then make everyone even more confused, which will be very entertaining!!!).


I'll join ya...walkingtourist. :laughing: Considering it's my default state of mind. I'm sure I'd fit in. And no, I don't think early senility is setting in...just yet.



Karma Comedienne said:


> Then again, there's always D-Generation X...but only if you're Triple H. *lol*


KarmaComedienne, ah...wouldn't there be a few others in that DGenX crowd. Shawn Michaels, Billy Gunn, Chyna, Rick Rude, Tori, X-Pac. Road Dogg? I guess, though I'm a few years older (by a couple of decades).


----------



## Carmine Ermine

Generation P would be the ones who were born about the time of the Napoleonic War maybe, If you go in alphabetical order. But which generation would be after Z? AA?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

It would be an inebriated generation, to be sure.
*hic*




Carmine Ermine said:


> Generation P would be the ones who were born about the time of the Napoleonic War maybe, If you go in alphabetical order. But which generation would be after Z? AA?


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Porn Generation


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Generation Peen


----------



## VinnieBob

hauntology said:


> wait.. what's generation P? Is it generation POTATO?


----------



## Cal

They are too busy having their fancy mask parties.


----------



## Crowbo

Not everyone has a penis.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Generation Pea
followed by Generation Carrot
Yum.
:carrot::carrot:


----------



## Rainbowz

Generation P means Generation Perfect. This generation is referred to one of the sexiest generations alive: 2002 borns. They are the only group of people who have their own unique generation because we are the sexiest, coolest, most hip and young teens and every other birth year just seems very different from us. We don't choose to sit at the big kids or little kids table. We choose to sit at the cool kid's table (AKA our table) Here is what most sources go by:

4.5 Billion BC - 2001: Millennials
January 1st, 2002 - December 31, 2002: Generation Perfect (sexy generation)
January 1st, 2003 - present: Core Z


----------



## Belzy

hauntology said:


> wait.. what's generation P? Is it generation POTATO?


No, I think that generation never ends


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

AAADD said:


> No, I think that generation never ends


It just goes on and on, my friend.


----------



## unicornic

Rainbowz said:


> Generation P means Generation Perfect. This generation is referred to one of the sexiest generations alive: 2002 borns. They are the only group of people who have their own unique generation because we are the sexiest, coolest, most hip and young teens and every other birth year just seems very different from us. We don't choose to sit at the big kids or little kids table. We choose to sit at the cool kid's table (AKA our table) Here is what most sources go by:
> 
> 4.5 Billion BC - 2001: Millennials
> January 1st, 2002 - December 31, 2002: Generation Perfect (sexy generation)
> January 1st, 2003 - present: Core Z


I would say this is wrong. You have to exclude late 2002 borns from the sexy generation and add late 2001 borns.
People born in late 2001 went to school with early and mid 2002 borns making them the exact same age and people born in late 2002 went to school with early and mid 2003 borns AKA core z.

So let me correct you real quick:

4.5 Billion BC - August 31 2001: Millennials
Sept 1st 2001 - August 31 2002: Generations Perfect (sexy generation)
Sept 1st 2002 - present: Core Z


----------



## Rainbowz

unicornic said:


> I would say this is wrong. You have to exclude late 2002 borns from the sexy generation and add late 2001 borns.
> People born in late 2001 went to school with early and mid 2002 borns making them the exact same age and people born in late 2002 went to school with early and mid 2003 borns AKA core z.
> 
> So let me correct you real quick:
> 
> 4.5 Billion BC - August 31 2001: Millennials
> Sept 1st 2001 - August 31 2002: Generations Perfect (sexy generation)
> Sept 1st 2002 - present: Core Z


This is actually true. Thanks, I messed up. So basically the high school C/O 2020 is the sexiest generation and class. That sounds accurate.
I know from personal experience the HS classes of 2018 and 2019 were already growing gray hair and wrinkles. They were old and needed a cane to walk around. But the HS class of 2020 was just sexy, young and hip. We were the only class who looked sexy and hip. The HS Class of 2021 had pregnant mothers because they're still in their moms womb.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Rainbowz said:


> Generation P means Generation Perfect. This generation is referred to one of the sexiest generations alive: 2002 borns. They are the only group of people who have their own unique generation because we are the sexiest, coolest, most hip and young teens and every other birth year just seems very different from us. We don't choose to sit at the big kids or little kids table. We choose to sit at the cool kid's table (AKA our table) Here is what most sources go by:
> 
> 4.5 Billion BC - 2001: Millennials
> January 1st, 2002 - December 31, 2002: Generation Perfect (sexy generation)
> January 1st, 2003 - present: Core Z


I belong to the other Generation P. The imperfect one. Generation Pencil. Fortunately, there is an eraser. Unfortunately, gesture drawing is supposed to be done with a pen, like a sharpie type pen. Because it is supposed to be OK to show mistakes. So Generation Pen. Draw your heart out and don't worry about making a mistake.

This is a random post sponsored by Generation random Posting.:kitteh:


----------

